# Article; Reinsdorf's gift to Williams not a shock



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Reinsdorf's gift to Williams not a Shock 
Posted February 05, 2004 
By Barry Rozner

This side of Bill Wirtz, nobody takes a beating in Chicago like Jerry Reinsdorf, but when you own two teams struggling like the Bulls and White Sox have the last few years, it's to be expected.

On the other hand, when Reinsdorf does something as blatantly decent as what he did for Jay Williams this week, hardly a word is spoken.

In case you missed it, Reinsdorf completed a buyout of Williams' contract, sending him a big, fat check worth $3 million.

And the reality is Reinsdorf probably didn't owe him a penny after Williams suffered career-threatening injuries in a motorcycle accident last June.

"You can't say enough about Jerry Reinsdorf,'' said Bill Duffy, Williams' agent. "People talk about the cold, calculating nature of sports, but (Reinsdorf) was willing to help Jay with this from the start.''

People can say this was GM John Paxson creating a roster spot and getting Williams' salary off the books, and that's true.

And some can suggest that this was a public relations move designed to show potential NBA free agents what a terrific organization this is, and how the Bulls always take care of their players. Maybe that's true as well.

But it's also true that this is Reinsdorf being Reinsdorf. He's done this kind of thing more times than you'll ever hear about, because he doesn't publicize his charity.

And the fact is, over the years and with few exceptions, he has taken good care of his players and employees, despite claims to the contrary and the poisoning of the waters by Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen.

Over the years, they've managed to convince the masses that management broke up the title run and didn't care about the players, when a quick check of the math shows Reinsdorf made certain both were paid more than $100 million.

Reinsdorf even paid Jordan $8 million ('93-94 and '94-95) when Jordan played a year of baseball and two months of basketball.

And there were the lucrative sign-and-trades they worked for Luc Longley and Steve Kerr after Jordan ended the championship run by retiring, and a sign-and-trade for Pippen that netted him an extra $37 million.

Reinsdorf has made plenty of mistakes during his years as an owner, and those are well chronicled.

It only seems fair that his good deeds and charitable acts occasionally get the same treatment.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

:clap: 

Fantastic article. Great find shinky. Good to read stuff like that. You always hear the bad stuff.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Whether you like Reinsdorf or not, it's hard to deny that he has always comported himself with class and integrity in his business dealings. He is a model for how owners should treat their own players and personnel. He makes sure his guys are taken care of, so long as they show him and the organization the same respect.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

I still think JR is crap. If he would have had this generosity with Horace Grant, Pippen....MJ, Phil maybe we wouldn't have been blackballed by every free agent all star for the last 6 years. Oh, but he pays Williams..who as done absolutely nothing for this team. OH right he whined and cried like a little baby last year ..thats right..."....maybe somebody has to be traded.. maybe me.." oh boo hoo. I hope this prima dona never plays again.

Williams has done much more harm to this team than good. He shouldn't have been given a red cent. If I hurt myself in a motorcycle accident I get crap pay from disability insurance. This is the way life is. Why should Williams get a free ride? 

Maybe JR knows he screwed up with MJ and the boys and is trying to resurrect his crap owner image among the NBA's players!

Did I mention I hate JK too?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I always thought the problem was JK not JR. He paid his players more than enough. It's not like he ever tried to lowball an offer to MJ.

It was Krause who Jordan hated. He was Mr. Organizations win championships.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

"I still think JR is crap. If he would have had this generosity with Horace Grant, Pippen....MJ, Phil maybe we wouldn't have been blackballed by every free agent all star for the last 6 years"

It amazes me at how un-educated some supposed "Bulls fans" are. Horace Grant was offered the largest front loaded contract in Bulls history (at that time). And it wasn't like we missed much after he left. And lets be honest here. Horace was tired of having to work hard as MJ and PJ demanded.

Pippen? Scottie signed that contract after being warned by Krause NOT to. Yet he did it anyways. And dont forget, it was the sign and trade Krause made with Pip that netted him a TON of cash that he would NOT have made. There was a reason Pip was smiling ear to ear after we traded him.

MJ? Are you kidding me? 30+ mil for one damn season?

PJ? He was offered a contract by Reinsdorf SEVERAL times. He wanted out. He knew the Bulls would have to re-build soon and he wanted nothing to do with it. 

Honestly, I think maybe you posted that just to try and get a rise out of someone.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> I still think JR is crap. If he would have had this generosity with Horace Grant, Pippen....MJ, Phil maybe we wouldn't have been blackballed by every free agent all star for the last 6 years. Oh, but he pays Williams..who as done absolutely nothing for this team. OH right he whined and cried like a little baby last year ..thats right..."....maybe somebody has to be traded.. maybe me.." oh boo hoo. I hope this prima dona never plays again.
> 
> Williams has done much more harm to this team than good. He shouldn't have been given a red cent. If I hurt myself in a motorcycle accident I get crap pay from disability insurance. This is the way life is. Why should Williams get a free ride?
> ...


...which is Exhibit A that some people will _never_ even consider the other side of any story to which they've clung like a bloodthirsty leech when it fits their mental image.

(this is not necessarily directed at you specifically, lorgg; your post simply illustrated my point well.)

in Michael's last two years as a Bull, JR paid him _more than $25M per year_, which doesn't sound like a lack of generosity.

the contract under which Scottie played for most of his years as a Bull -- which, last i checked, wouldn't be valid unless it was signed by him -- was signed by SP because he wanted the financial security of a long-term deal. in the ensuing years, as it became more and more of a bargain for the franchise, he griped more and more in an effort to renegotiate. and the Bulls merely expected him to live up to the terms of the contract he signed.

perish the thought.

i will believe until they pat dirt in my face that Horace Grant reneged on a handshake deal with JR when he told his agent about the $ involved. i see no reason for loyalty to this turncoat.

and Phil Jackson was the one who wanted the one year deals _ad infinitum, ad nauseum_. 

both Jackson and Jordan wanted part of the franchise. if JR was not willing give away part of what he owns, that is certainly within his rights. he certainly never failed to pay them better than the going rate for their performances.

you can have plenty of issues with the way he handles the South Side baseball team...and i have some...but the only possible issue to have with JR's tenure with the red-and-black is perhaps *too much loyalty*, not a lack of it.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I am going to post this article from the past....This usally gets the blind MJ/PJ faithful all riled up!  

Hey, Baby Bulls, isn't it just about time to leave Jordan behind? by Barry Rozner
Posted March 05, 2003 

I've made it abundantly clear that no one has more respect for the Michael Jordan era in Chicago than I do, and no one appreciates more what Jordan did for the Bulls.

His six titles - and they were his - can't be overstated or overvalued. But Jordan has been nothing but trouble for the Bulls since his second retirement.

First, he broke up the championship run by quitting, and then somehow managed to place all the blame on Jerry Reinsdorf and Jerry Krause.

Title No. 7 was a lock in the shortened season of 1999, but Jordan quit and the disposable parts around him were properly disposed of - with a nice fat severance package to boot.

From there, Jordan quietly poisoned the waters behind the scenes, and told free agents to steer clear of the bad management in Chicago.

And when he played against or with one of the Baby Bulls at his Chicago gym, he encouraged them to leave town as soon as they could free themselves.

Meanwhile, Mike the Owner, Mike the Prez, and Mike the Player got to personally scout, train and work out college and high school recruits without a word from the NBA, which chose to look the other way at this obvious conflict of interest.

Furthermore, at least three Bulls players have been injured, two seriously, in that gym, which belongs to a man who owns (or plays for) another team in the same conference.

Bulls management is understandably afraid to say anything negative about Jordan, but the fact is he's the enemy now and they need to keep the kids away from him.

Cut the cord

If the Bulls didn't have enough of a reason before, they should after Jordan belted Jalen Rose in the back of the head.

Jordan, one of the all-time trash-talkers, claimed the cheap shot was as a result of Rose talking smack.

If that isn't the pot calling the kettle a big mouth, I don't know what is, since Jordan made a living getting inside guys' heads. But Jordan's on the other side now, and he's punching Bulls players.

Do they need to make nice-nice with him over the summer anymore? Do they need his gym? Aren't there other pickup games around?

It's time to distance the Baby Bulls from Grandpa Jordan. It just doesn't do the Bulls any good, and it certainly can do a lot of harm.

The Bulls are at a critical stage in their development, and despite the nonsense of the last 36 hours, they might be only a year or two away from something great.

The likes of Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry, Jamal Crawford and Jay Williams don't need a summer full of Jordan's poisonous ideas.

I don't dislike Jordan. I'm glad he's playing well at 40. I hope he makes the playoffs in what is supposed to be his final season.

Since the Bulls won't be there, it'd be great to watch Jordan somehow steal a playoff round or two.

But he shouldn't be messin' with Jerry's kids anymore, and Bulls management ought to state that message plainly. If the players didn't receive it loud and clear when Jordan sucker-punched Rose.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Man. That article just makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. :grinning:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

First SHinky, I'm glad to have you aboard--keep posting.

Though, I'm not ready to give Rensdorf a pass. The collective bargaining agreement is on-line and available to all at nbapl.com. Check out the article that covers hazardous activities: it is nowhere stated that a contract can be terminated for engaging in the listed hazardous activities. The only remedy is fines. Admittedly, engaging in an activity is markedly different then sustaining a career ending injury in an activity. But, modest fines are nowhere near the penalty that voiding a contract is. I don't know why any one would assume that a francise could void a deal under these circumstances. 

Furthermore the CBA lists Motorcycling as a sport, not an activity. Motorcycling can be both; I am not sure Jay riding his Bike was even in breach. Every news-print I have read assumes that a team could void a contract for the injury, but I don't buy it. The Contract language just doesn't reflect that option. 

Call me a conspiracy theorist, but I think it is more likely that the huge buyout was more representative of the lack of clarity in the agreement, and a desire to avoid litigation, then the genorosity of Reinsdorf. Come on 3 million... you don't just give 3 million away....


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Actually, from what I understand, riding a motorcycle is not prohibited. However, if your injured while riding one, then the contract can be voided.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> However, if your injured while riding one, then the contract can be voided.


Why?

... I don't see why it would be.


----------



## forcaje (Nov 1, 2002)

Overall Jerry is a pretty good guy. He named the Berto center after his secretary who passed away. How many people do you know that would do something like that.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> Call me a conspiracy theorist, but I think it is more likely that the huge buyout was more representative of the lack of clarity in the agreement, and a desire to avoid litigation, then the genorosity of Reinsdorf. Come on 3 million... you don't just give 3 million away....


i think part of the 'buyout' was an agreement that the bulls would get first crack at a jay will comeback. so in part, they basically paid 3 mill to retain jay's rights for an undefined period of time. no need to keep a roster spot for him, no need to extend his rookie contract either to retain his rights. it's a reasonable gamble since his rehab could take 1-2 years. it's not crazy to think maybe even more.

i do admit the point you made about avoiding litigation is valid, but i'm sure jay and his camp would want to avoid a lengthy and expensive trail as well. it could've ended really ugly for both sides. the resulting deal worked well for both sides on so many levels.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> 
> 
> i think part of the 'buyout' was an agreement that the bulls would get first crack at a jay will comeback.


One thing we can be assured is *not* in the buyout is a clause for first refusal. Including such would be obvious tampering--I think this was admitted in the last trib article... Maybe JR views the agreement as buying good will thinking that alone will bring Jay back to the Bulls. Thats a hell of a risk to take, people change their minds. Jay is free to go wherever the he wants. If Williams does make it back lets hope the Bulls keep in his good graces.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hmmm, does this move also protect jay from the expansion draft without the bulls having to use an actual slot?

if jay's expectations are true about being 1-2 yrs away, it might be a nice gamble for the bobcats, like getting an extra lottery pick.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>forcaje</b>!
> Overall Jerry is a pretty good guy. He named the Berto center after his secretary who passed away. How many people do you know that would do something like that.


I could go there, but I'm not gonna


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I could go there, but I'm not gonna


Damn


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Knocked his tooth out..*



> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> 
> If the Bulls didn't have enough of a reason before, they should after Jordan belted Jalen Rose in the back of the head.
> 
> Jordan, one of the all-time trash-talkers, claimed the cheap shot was as a result of Rose talking smack.


:upset: That still pisses me off.

I loved him, like everyone else, when he played here in Chicago, but then when he thinks he can go around "teaching other players a lesson" even when he was washed up, that wasn't cool.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Knocked his tooth out..*



> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> :upset: That still pisses me off.
> ...


LOL...

Are you serious?

Pippen right now is what I would call washed up...

There was NEVER a time when Jordan was washed up.

The man was 40, and was the only reason his team was competitive, had a shot at the playoffs, and was still making all-star teams and deservedly so.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Knocked his tooth out..*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL...
> ...


Pippen is washed up true, but I was not impressed with Jordan's time in Washington.

One, I just hated seeing him in a different uniform, and two, he was just a shadow of what he was on the Bulls.

Not to rip on him, he was 40, who's not gonna be a step slower, but it just didn't impress me.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

No Jordan-No Rings
JR shoulda made him HAPPY! Like Cuban does in Dallas. Apparently 30 mil for payback of lower salaries over the years was not enough. I know the Bulls org could afforded more after 6 rings. Don't even talk about his endorsements. It was MJ's talent that achieved those and he got them in spite of being a Bull.

Shinky--"Honestly, I think maybe you posted that just to try and get a rise out of someone."------------No Sir I did not. 

If Eddy Curry had Jordan smacking him around once in a while he'd be an all-star.

JR and JK allowed this team's legacy to get away! For that they are both losers.

JR kept JK in place and let him push out the DYNASTY!

I get a rise out of me every time I consider the ownership of this team's ineptitude.

Sorry!:yes:


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> The collective bargaining agreement is on-line and available to all at nbapl.com. Check out the article that covers hazardous activities: it is nowhere stated that a contract can be terminated for engaging in the listed hazardous activities. The only remedy is fines.


the ESPN folks disagree. 

"Because riding a motorcycle violates the standard NBA contract, the Bulls could have terminated Williams' deal after the accident June 19. Instead, they put the former Duke star and No. 2 pick in the 2002 draft on injured reserve and continued to pay him."

and keep this in mind too: 

"Unfortunately, the CBA doesn't answer every question. The NBA, like most organizations, has by-laws, which are separate and apart from whatever contracts it may make with other entities such as the Players Association. Many of the rules are contained in the NBA By-Laws, and in a third document, the NBA Constitution. While it is possible for the public to obtain copies of the CBA, the league office says the By-Laws and Constitution are absolutely off-limits."

now, according to the NBA Uniform Player Contract: 

"12.OTHER ATHLETIC ACTIVITIES.
The Player and the Team acknowledge and agree that (i) the Player’s participation in other sports may impair or destroy his ability and skill as a basketball player, and (ii) the Player’s participation in basketball out of season may result in injury to him. *Accordingly, the Player agrees that he will not, without the written consent of the Team, engage in (x) sports endangering his health or safety (including, but not limited to, professional boxing or wrestling, motorcycling, moped-riding, auto racing, sky-diving, and hang gliding), or  any game or exhibition of basketball, football, baseball, hockey, lacrosse, or other athletic sport, under penalty of such fine and/or suspension as may be imposed by the Team and/or the Commissioner of the NBA.* Nothing contained herein shall be intended to require the Player to obtain the written consent of the Team in order to enable the Player to participate in, as an amateur, the sport of golf, tennis, handball, swimming, hiking, softball, or volleyball. "

but then there's a disclaimer a little further down in Paragraph 16:

"16.TERMINATION.

(a) The Team may terminate this Contract upon written notice to the Player if the Player shall: 

(i)at any time, fail, refuse, or neglect to conform his personal conduct to standards of good citizenship, good moral character (defined here to mean not engaging in acts of moral turpitude, whether or not such acts would constitute a crime), and good sportsmanship, to keep himself in first class physical condition, or to obey the Team’s training rules..."

motorcycling is failure "to obey the Team's training rules." furthermore, under subparagraph (b), it says:

"(b) If this Contract is terminated by the Team by reason of the Player’s failure to render his services hereunder due to disability caused by an injury to the Player *resulting directly from his playing for the Team* and rendering him unfit to play skilled basketball, and notice of such injury is given by the Player as provided herein, the Player shall (subject to the provisions set forth in Exhibit 3) be entitled to receive his full Compensation for the Season in which the injury was sustained, less all workers’ compensation benefits (which, to the extent permitted by law, and if not deducted from the Player’s Compensation by the Team, the Player hereby assigns to the Team) and any insurance provided for by the Team paid or payable to the Player by reason of said injury."

the injuries resulting from JWill's crash were not a direct result of playing for the team, and would therefore be viewed as an injury for which the team was not required to compensate him. this is the avenue by which the contract could have been terminated.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> No Jordan-No Rings


this part of your post is correct.

the rest, however, is excrement.

you can believe whatever fairy tale has been spun by MJ about the Bulls front office. the facts are there for anyone interested in removing the JR-bashing/JK-hating/MJ-stroking glasses to see.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> the ESPN folks disagree.
> 
> ...


I am not ready to put my faith in ESPN.



> "Unfortunately, the CBA doesn't answer every question. The NBA, like most organizations, has by-laws, which are separate and apart from whatever contracts it may make with other entities such as the Players Association. Many of the rules are contained in the NBA By-Laws, and in a third document, the NBA Constitution. While it is possible for the public to obtain copies of the CBA, the league office says the By-Laws and Constitution are absolutely off-limits."


Good point, though I doubt this type of info would be in a constitution. I imagine the By-laws cover material like the confidential drug policy. Does it make sense for the NBA to cover dangerous activities twice: Once in the available CBA and a second time in the confidential by-laws? I would probably say no. There is no reason the NBA would not include information about voiding a contract next to the fines and suspension in the CBA. This is obviously speculation on my part...



> now, according to the NBA Uniform Player Contract:
> 
> "12.OTHER ATHLETIC ACTIVITIES.
> The Player and the Team acknowledge and agree that (i) the Player’s participation in other sports may impair or destroy his ability and skill as a basketball player, and (ii) the Player’s participation in basketball out of season may result in injury to him. *Accordingly, the Player agrees that he will not, without the written consent of the Team, engage in (x) sports endangering his health or safety (including, but not limited to, professional boxing or wrestling, motorcycling, moped-riding, auto racing, sky-diving, and hang gliding), or  any game or exhibition of basketball, football, baseball, hockey, lacrosse, or other athletic sport, under penalty of such fine and/or suspension as may be imposed by the Team and/or the Commissioner of the NBA.* Nothing contained herein shall be intended to require the Player to obtain the written consent of the Team in order to enable the Player to participate in, as an amateur, the sport of golf, tennis, handball, swimming, hiking, softball, or volleyball. "
> ...


This is a possible though reading the section as a whole (i) appears to be about character issues Ie. a Kobe rape conviction, etc... not about skydiving. Is riding a motorcylce outside of standards of good citizenship; moral character; and sportsmanship? Would you call the refraining from dangerous activities a "breach of training rules"? I am somewhat unconvinced?


> "(b) If this Contract is terminated by the Team by reason of the Player’s failure to render his services hereunder due to disability caused by an injury to the Player *resulting directly from his playing for the Team* and rendering him unfit to play skilled basketball, and notice of such injury is given by the Player as provided herein, the Player shall (subject to the provisions set forth in Exhibit 3) be entitled to receive his full Compensation for the Season in which the injury was sustained, less all workers’ compensation benefits (which, to the extent permitted by law, and if not deducted from the Player’s Compensation by the Team, the Player hereby assigns to the Team) and any insurance provided for by the Team paid or payable to the Player by reason of said injury."
> 
> the injuries resulting from JWill's crash were not a direct result of playing for the team, and would therefore be viewed as an injury for which the team was not required to compensate him. this is the avenue by which the contract could have been terminated.


Thanks for the great read. I am always amazed at the quality of posts you can find on this forum. I am still skeptical though you are convincing. Not that you are necessarily implying this, but I don't see a direct connection between Subparagraph (b) stating circumstances when you cannot void a contract, and an implied circumstances when you can. Why would the agreement be silent on such an important issue? This info could always be hidden in the by-laws, but looking at form this makes little sense.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> this part of your post is correct.
> 
> ...


Fact is they could have kept him here and failed! I would have kept the greatest player ever here for life in any capacity. Period!
These guys that you back up have done such a marvelous job without him. I don't care what MJ has made people believe. If JK and JR KNEW what they HAD they would have acted accordingly. You cannot tell their egos weren't involved with this orgs. build champs not individuals crap. That statement has ego written all over it. JR supported that statement. Jordan made the championship years! Tell me he didn't. He never got his due from JK/JR and their excrement. I don't care how much they paid him as an after thought. They should have kept their mouths shut, paid the man, said "you're the greatest " and kept him here.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Knocked his tooth out..*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> The man was 40, and was the only reason his team was competitive, had a shot at the playoffs, and was still making all-star teams and deservedly so.


Yes he made the allstar game last year, but it was an embarrasment, the fans didn't vote him in, but the coaches couldn't resist, and then Vince had to leave him up to start, b/c the media mobbed him to do that.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> Fact is they could have kept him here and failed! I would have kept the greatest player ever here for life in any capacity. Period!
> These guys that you back up have done such a marvelous job without him. I don't care what MJ has made people believe. If JK and JR KNEW what they HAD they would have acted accordingly. You cannot tell their egos weren't involved with this orgs. build champs not individuals crap. That statement has ego written all over it. JR supported that statement. Jordan made the championship years! Tell me he didn't. He never got his due from JK/JR and their excrement. I don't care how much they paid him as an after thought. They should have kept their mouths shut, paid the man, said "you're the greatest " and kept him here.


Dude, they would have gladly payed MJ whatever they could get away with paying him under league rules. They already gave MJ the largest deal in league history! BTW, MJ PURPOSELY was paid less when he was younger so the Bulls could surround him with good players, thats why he got the big 33 & 30 million dollar payoffs. There simply was no way to keep MJ, he was done. The Bulls orginization couldn't just kidnap him and force him to play as you seem to think they should.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, they would have gladly payed MJ whatever they could get away with paying him under league rules. They already gave MJ the largest deal in league history! BTW, MJ PURPOSELY was paid less when he was younger so the Bulls could surround him with good players, thats why he got the big 33 & 30 million dollar payoffs. There simply was no way to keep MJ, he was done. The Bulls orginization couldn't just kidnap him and force him to play as you seem to think they should.


Just do whatever it took to keep him happy. Make him the mayor of chicago..cripes he deserved part ownership of the team. Tell me what the Bulls org has ever won without him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> Just do whatever it took to keep him happy. Make him the mayor of chicago..cripes he deserved part ownership of the team. Tell me what the Bulls org has ever won without him.


If 30+ million dollars won't make him happy I'm not sure what you think would. I don't think the Bulls can "make him the mayor". 

Frankly, even though MJ WAS the greatest player ever I don't think the team should start firing GM's or coaches just to satisfy him. Yuo have to be reasonable about what a player can dictate and what they can't. The Bulls gave him a great offer and he turned it down...he had NO INTEREST in playing anymore at that point.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> If 30+ million dollars won't make him happy I'm not sure what you think would. I don't think the Bulls can "make him the mayor".
> ...


Who was better for this team? MJ and Phil or Krause? I say the Bulls shoulda dumped Krause, made Phil coach and Gm and kept the family together. If JR does this no way Jordan leaves! 

In 18 years show me Krause's brilliance. Why not choose the greatest coach and player ever over a fat abrasive little tyrant? The are little power ego hungry manager all over the world that are canned everday for not meshing with the team. Why should pro hoops be any different? If ownership can choose players over coaches...just look at Jason Kidds history, the same should go for GM's


----------

